# Eclipse Luna - WindowBuilder wirft Fehlermeldung aus



## Afewerki (5. Okt 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe mein Java-Projekt von JDK-1.7.0 auf JDK-1.8.0 umgestellt, weil ich die neuen Datumsfunktionen von Java 8 nutzen möchte.
Ich nutze Eclipse Luna (4.4.1) und erlebe bei der Anwendung des WindowBuilder bei meinen Swing-Klassen folgendes Problem, wenn ich auf Design umschalten will:



> Internal Error
> 
> WindowBuilder encountered unexpected internal error.
> 
> ...



Das passiert soweit ich inzwischen feststellen konnte, möglicherweise weil ich seaglasslookandfeel-0.2.jar beim LookandFeel einbinde.
Kann mir jemand bei der Fehlerbehebung weiterhelfen?

Vielen Dank
Afewerki


----------



## Afewerki (7. Okt 2014)

Das scheint ein Bug in Java 8 zu sein und es besteht im Trunk ein Workaround, so dass der Fehler im nächsten Build behoben sein könnte. Zumindest habe ich das im Eclipse-Forum so erfahren.


----------

